# תפדלו



## airelibre

I believe this word is slang from Arabic, even though it could be from the verb לפדל. I don't actually know the meaning of it if it is an Arabic word, could you tell me please. Also, is it common, like 'אחלה, כיף, וכו or is it hardly used?


----------



## arielipi

יאללה, תפדלו!
yalla, go on!


----------



## airelibre

Same meaning as יאללה or like קדימה?

Edit: Apparently, it's like "go on, (have some food etc.)", literally "be gracious" and less literally "please". So more like קדימה

My main question is if this is used at all in informal speech, how common is it, in comparison to some other well known Arabic slang, such as מברוכ, or whatever comes to your mind.


----------



## arielipi

It is known just like mabruc is, and used as much; depends on the person.


----------



## airelibre

Ok, thank you, that's great.


----------



## origumi

arielipi said:


> It is known just like mabruc is, and used as much; depends on the person.


I don't agree. While כיף is actively used by 100% of Hebrew speakers, מברוכ is understood by maybe 90%, תפדל far less. The latter failed to make its way from marginal slang to mainstream Hebrew.


----------



## arielipi

Kef comes from Arabic?


----------



## GeriReshef

As far as I know:
תפדלו = help yourself, an invitation to have a seat or to begin to eat.
מברוק = congratulations for something new or an achivement: an award, a new house, a new job
כיף = fun (לעשות כיף, לכייף), grass (=nercotic drug).


----------



## origumi

arielipi said:


> Kef comes from Arabic?


https://www.safa-ivrit.org/imported/arabic.php


----------



## origumi

GeriReshef said:


> כיף = fun (לעשות כיף, לכייף), grass (=nercotic drug).


It's true that כיף can mean hashish in some contexts. However, the word that became class A citizen of Hebrew means only the fun part.

Both meanings are borrowed from Arabic. Yet, as Elroy notes here: http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1405705, כיף = hashish doesn't exist in Palestinian Arabic, and maybe in all Shami dialects (my guess). So כיף = hashish could have been borrowed in parallel to the innocent כיף, from Maghrebi or another dialect.


----------



## airelibre

origumi said:


> I don't agree. While כיף is actively used by 100% of Hebrew speakers, מברוכ is understood by maybe 90%, תפדל far less. The latter failed to make its way from marginal slang to mainstream Hebrew.



Thank you


----------

